# probleme mit signieren



## muril (23. Feb 2008)

Ich hab das signieren gemacht wie im FAQ erklärt wird, jedoch konnte ich nur einmal signieren Oo jetzt steht jedesmal: Keytool-Fehler: java.io.IOException: Keystore was tampered with, or password was incorrect
bei der ersten passworteingabe ...

mfg muril


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Feb 2008)

Lösche mal die .keystore-Datei aus deinem Benutzerverzeichnis _(C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\[Benutzername])_, dann kannst du mit einem anderen Passwort signieren. Normalerweise reicht es aus, einmal die .keystore-Datei zu erzeugen, dann kannst du immer wieder mit dem gleichen Passwort signieren.


----------



## Guest (23. Feb 2008)

dankö funkt jetzt


----------



## Gast (23. Feb 2008)

ok noch problem, zu früh gefreut ^^... also ich hab in der htm datei folgendes stehen:
<applet archive="Editor.jar" code="mapeditor.class" width="800" height="500">
Aktivieren Sie bitte die Java-Unterstützung für Ihren Browser!
</applet>

jedoch führt er nix aus


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Feb 2008)

Was steht denn in der Java-Console?


----------



## Gast (23. Feb 2008)

nix ^^ es führt einfach nix aus man drückt enter und es passiert gar nix ...


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Feb 2008)

Programmierfehler.


----------

